# Call Me Grampy Andy!



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2006)

Steven Andrew arrived just before 11:00 PM Friday.  He's 9 lbs 9 Oz. and 20.25" long.  And he's beautiful!  

My daughter, Debbie is doing well and is proud as a peacock!

As many times as I have been to the hospital to se him and my daughter, he is always asleep, a very good sign.

Here's a photo:


----------



## pdswife (Nov 20, 2006)

Andy, he's perfect!  Congrats to you and your family!  The holidays will be so special for all of you this year!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2006)

Now that's just too cute Grampy Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Glad everyone is doing well and congratulations all around!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations. What a sweet baby boy.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Andy!   Is this your first?  We have five...all boys.  It just keeps getting better and better.  It's nice that, apparently, you are geographically near your daughter and grandson.  I see "spoiling" in the future.  Best wishes to all!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations Andy!  Being a grandparent is so much fun!  In church this morning we sang, "Count your blessings."  Now you have one more blessing to count!  

 Barbara


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations Andy on being a 'pappous'!  Best wishes to your daughter and family on their bundle of joy.


----------



## Lynan (Nov 20, 2006)

What a gorgeous wee man! My congratulations to you and your family Andy, just love those healthy pink cheeks. 

Squeezable!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2006)

_Andy what a beautiful little boy. Isn't being a grandad just the best?Many hugs to all of you and one special hug to that little guy, , I think you will soon find out why I yammer on about my liitle loves so much,they just fill your heart and soul with good joyous feelings of love.Enjoy each and every minute and don't forget us aunties sitting out here waiting for more pictures..Gee I feel like a fairy god mother   Anyone else feel that way too?_
_kadesma_


----------



## wasabi (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats, Gramps!


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations Andy!  Here's to your new bundle of joy!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 20, 2006)

You're THAT old?   WOW .. thought you were a young kid.  hehehe

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  He's so adorable. 

I'm gonna be a Grandma (for the first time) in April.


----------



## licia (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Andy. Being a grandparent changes so many things for us. We begin to see the world from a totally different angle. Glad you get to see yours often.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrts Andy! He is adorable!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats Andy...........he's absolutely adorable......cherish all the precious memories that your experiencing and will continue to experience.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats grampy Andy now you can look forward to spoiling him.


----------



## GB (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats Andy! He is a great looking boy! You must be thrilled!


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh Andy! He is beautiful. Congratulations to your daughter and to you!


----------



## Shunka (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations Andy!! What a gorgeous looking baby boy!!!!! You are going to love being a Grampy!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations Grandpa Andy!  He is  beautiful - enjoy every minute with him, they grow so fast! I'm glad everyone is healthy and happy!


----------



## BlueCat (Nov 20, 2006)

He's a cutie!  Congratulations!

BC


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 20, 2006)

What a beautiful little boy!  It sounds like your daughter's not the only one who's as proud as a peacock! 

You have  a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you, all for your happy thoughts.  

This is my first biological grandson.  Suzanne has been sharing her grandchildren with me for a while now (she has four ranging in age from 15 to 3).  They call me Grampy Andy.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW!  A Grampy at 34!!  This'll make the Weekly World News for sure.

Just kidding ....

*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WHOLE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW!  you sure have a _lot_ to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!  He's a real keeper!

Mazel Tov to your whole family!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2006)

Jen:

Neither my waistline nor my age have been 34 for a very long time.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations, "Nonno" Andy!!  He's an bambino bellissimo!!


----------



## corazon (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats Andy!!!  What rosy cheeks he has.  He's a cutie for sure, keep those photos coming!  I'm already looking forward to having grandchildren, I have some time to go on though.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats, Andy!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 20, 2006)

and born on my birthday, too.........

Congrats, Grampy!  Are all the buttons bursting off your shirt with pride?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2006)

No buttons left at all!


----------



## middie (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh Andy he's so adorable !!!!!!
Congratulations on the new addition !


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations!!    What a beeeeeeeeeeyuuuuutiful baby!


----------



## amber (Nov 20, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Steven Andrew arrived just before 11:00 PM Friday.  He's 9 lbs 9 Oz. and 20.25" long.  And he's beautiful!
> 
> My daughter, Debbie is doing well and is proud as a peacock!
> 
> ...



What a beautiful baby he is Andy!  Congrats grandpa   Your so right that it's good that he is sleeping.  I hope mom ( Debbie) is sleeping as well!


----------



## ironchef (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey gramps, just make sure little Steven is given a proper Red Sox cap and jersey in due time, and is taught that pinstripes =


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, what a sweet bairn--how proud you must be!!!!!  Best wishes, Papa!!  Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, big boy!! What a doll! Congratulations Grampy!! I'm happy to hear that everyone is doing well. I expect to see more of him.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Hey gramps, just make sure little Steven is given a proper Red Sox cap and jersey in due time, and is taught that pinstripes =


 

He already has Red Sox *AND* Patriots outfits.  His mom is not a baseball fan so I will have to ensure he receives a well-rounded education.  

Thanks to all of you for your good wishes and kind thoughts!


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, he's so beautiful!!!  Congrats on such happy news!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2006)

Andy, you lucky dog.  That child is great. And you get to be grandpa. 

I'm still waiting for one of my married children to concieve and give birth.  I will love, and spoil, and teach and mostly, play with them when they come, just as you will with this little one.  Have fun.  I know you will be one of the best Grandpa's ever.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## cara (Nov 21, 2006)

congrats, Andy..
I always thought you were younger ;o)


----------



## Harborwitch (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Andy!! those darling little pink cheeks.  I'm so glad everyone is healthy and doing well.  Isn't it amazing to feel the sense of continuity of life.  You're going to have such a special Thanksgiving!


----------



## Constance (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Andy! What a beautiful child! That's a big baby! Bless your daughter's heart!

I'd say you definately have something to be thankful for this Thanksgiving.


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 21, 2006)

What an absolutely gorgeous baby!! Congratulations to you all.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 21, 2006)

CHEERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 27, 2006)

Are ya spoil'n him yet? It's never too early to start ya know. I always loved to tickle a very young baby's lower lip and watch it extend out into that classic pouting shape, of course while they were asleep. And when the still non-mobile youngen's began to try and figure out how to crawl, I'd place my hand against their feet so that theyd have something to push against, and they'd scoot forward on their bellies. And when they were old enough (strong enough) to be moved about without fear of their little necks twisting in odd ways, I'd put them on my knee and bounce them to the rythim of 
"Once there was a monkey
Sittin' on a rail
Pickin' his teeth
with the end of his tail
he hopped in a boat
to take a sail
and a great-big-wave
tipped him over.

Now when you say the words "and a great-big-wave" you have to move your knees sidways and back with every word. And when you say, "tipped him over", you have to hold the young'ens head and tilt him backward until he's upside down. Then bring him up again, slowly of course. The first time, sometimes the baby's suprised. But by the third time you do this, they come to trust you implicitly and can't get enough of this little play-action jingle.

Other kid favorites include the "car ride".  I invented this game with my kids when they were about three years of age.

1. lie on your back with your knees elevated.
2. have child sit on your knees, facing you.
3. place childrens feet in either hand.
4. tell them to start the car, using the "air key" (similar to air guitar).
5. make rumbling noises as if you were the running engine.
6. increase the revs as you go through the gears.
7. shake your knees up and down and side to side gently to simulate a ride  
    down a smooth road.
8. simulate a sharp S-curve by moving knees dramatically to left, then 
    right, while making screeching tire noises.
9. bounce alternate knees up and down, several inches per knee while 
    anouncing "huge bumps!"
10. If child stays in the "seat", then continue the ride.  When child falls off, 
     then it's the next child's turn.

Another absolutely loved game was another I created with my kids. I called in "The Rocket". This one can be safely done at about eight to twelve months and upward.
1. lie on back.
2. grasp child just under the armpits, wrapping hands around the upper 
    torso for maximum support.
3. Lower child so that his chest is touching your own chest.
4. quickly scoot child toward your feet about 3 to 4 inches while stating 
    "ready, chk, chk" (sound of bolt action rifle loading).
5. Straighten arms upward  6 inces or so while calling "aim, chk, chk".
6. quickly move arms forwardand up, lifting child above your head while 
    calling "fire!"
7. repeat until you get tired.  

This is also a great exercise for your old, tired, grandpa muscles.
 (duck run, an hide)

There were so many game I invented with my kids. I even taught them falling skills that I had learned in Judo, when they reached about 2 years of age, through games, using a huge pillow. That particular game saved one of my boy's life when he fell out of a 2nd story window onto sun-baked clay, while I was at work. He climbed a chair to look out of an open window and pushed the screen out. I was so very thankful to my Heavenly Father for watching over my son, and so happy that I took the time to teach him falling skills. To this day, that child of mine (now an adult to make any Dad proud) is exceptional, and he's now a happily-married man, who just celebrated his first aniversary. And my three other kids are just as great. They just didn't fall out of any windows.

I gave my kids my energy and time, and have been rewarded many times over by the relationship I've maintained with each of them, from the time they were born, to the present. I am so looking forward to being a grandpa.

I am so happy for you, Andy.  Love that little one as you love life.  And as I said previously, I know you will.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 27, 2006)

What a cutie!  Congratulations, Andy!


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 27, 2006)

Grampy Andy he is so adorable and I am glad that your daughter is doing well.  Congratulations and what a big boy he is - my sincere and warmest regards for your family.


----------



## licia (Dec 1, 2006)

Andy, he is a beautiful baby boy and quite good in size. I know you are tickled with such a sweet grandson.  I agree with someone else who said "grandbabies are the best".


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you all for the compliments.


----------



## MJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats Andy!


----------

